# Besatzfische kaufen ???



## Bihn (11. Januar 2003)

Horrido Boardis
Wo kann ich im Raum Westerwald Besatzfische kaufen? und wisst ihr vieleicht auch was Forellen, Saiblinge etc. in den verschieden gößen kosten ? ;+


----------



## buggs (12. Januar 2003)

Hallo Bihn,
wir holen (werdengeliefert) unsere Besatzfische von
Rhoenforelle sehr gute Ware.
Es gibt auch hier im Hunsrück noch mehre Anbieter.
Wie es im Westerwald aus sieht weiss ich nicht, werde mich mal stark machen.


----------



## Bihn (12. Januar 2003)

@ buggs
Danke schon mal im vorraus :m  :m  :m


----------



## buggs (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo Bihn,
wo habt Ihr Euer Gewässer im Westerwald ?


----------



## Bihn (13. Januar 2003)

@buggs
in der nähe von Altenkirchen


----------



## buggs (14. Januar 2003)

Hai Bihn,
hier mal zwei Adressen aus deiner Umgebung.
http://www.fischzucht-weller.de
http://home.t-online.de/home/staehlergruppe/fischzucht.htm

Wenn das nichts ist suche mal unter der www.angelsuchmaschine.de


----------



## Bihn (14. Januar 2003)

@buggs
Danke vielmals #h ,der eine ist sogar ganz in meiner Nähe.

Ich sach nur AB hier kriegen sie geholfen :z  :z  :z


----------



## til (15. Januar 2003)

Immer möglichst kleine(junge) Fische einsetzen. Sie können sich am Besten an die Gegebenheiten in einem neuen Gewässer anpassen (auch durch &quot;Selektion&quot;, d.h. in dem einfach nur die geeigneten überleben). Mehr oder weniger Fangfähige(=massige)Fische, besonders aus Zuchten, überleben nicht lange in der Wildniss (sie verhungern!), aber auch Wildfänge, die in ganz andere Gewässer umgesetzt werden, habens nicht leicht.


----------



## buggs (15. Januar 2003)

Nah sieh an Bihn, dann wünsch ich dir viel erfolg beim Besatz.  
Mein letzter Besatz im eigenen Teich, 60 Regenbogenforellen und bis jetzt noch keine Verluste! :q


----------



## Hamwe (15. Januar 2003)

Moin! :z Habe gerade erst deine Frage gelesen guck doch mal bei www.fischerei.edersee.com die haben gerade erst eine neue Halle gebaut für 40 Tonnen Besatzfische da bekommst du gute Ware.
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## bolli (15. Januar 2003)

andreas pilgram gmbh in lohmar,
dort kauft unser angelverein regelmässig ein,
prima fisch.
bis nach altenkirchen ist´s auch nicht so weit


----------



## Laksos (16. Januar 2003)

Ja, Pilgram ist sehr gut. War mal vor &acute;nem jahr dort. Die geben bei Abholung (man kann unangemeldet hinkommen) auf Wunsch sogar Forellen u. je nach Jahreszeit Karpfen jeweils in Einzelstückzahlen 5, 7, 40, usw., wie man will, ab! Das ist prima, wenn man nur einen kleineren privaten Teich hat. Große Mengen liefern die aber natürlich auch.


----------

